# Looks like Axelrod's in trouble...



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Check it out:

http://money.cnn.com/2004/06/23/news/newsmakers/ceo_flee/index.htm?cnn=yes


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I got into this topic on another board. It wasn't pretty 

I believe he should come back and stand trial regardless of his philanthropy and pandering.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

How interesting. He wasn't willing to pay taxes on a collection of violins?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Sooner or later, the IRS is gonna getcha. Always pay your taxes.


----------

